# Good Beginner Tortoise?



## E27 (Apr 27, 2012)

As many of you probably know by my intro thread, I currently do not have a tortoise. I have no clue when (or if for that matter...) I'll get one, but it can't hurt to ask questions, you know?

Anyway, what kind of tortoise is good for someone who has not had a tortoise before? My ideal tortoise wouldn't be super needy, on the smaller side (sulcatas officially ruled out. haha.), and not too expensive. I know proper care can get expensive, but for now, I don't want one that's very expensive. To this degree, I was thinking that a Russian tortoise would fit these qualifications, but I figured I'd ask about it. Any feedback is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## yoda3106 (Apr 27, 2012)

Greek tortoises are good for beginners


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Apr 27, 2012)

A russian would be great and a greek would be great too but if I were you I would get an eastern hermanns.


----------



## E27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Greeks are just so expensive though. I haven't heard of Eastern Hermanns though...


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Apr 27, 2012)

Care is about the same thing as a russian or greek but I would look into them if you havent started to yet. A baby would be around 100 dollars.


----------



## E27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah. That would probably be the max I'd go. Shipping is the cost I'm most concerned about. That'll jack up the price like crazy. I don't think there's anywhere to get them here. I mean other than Petco or Petsmart, of course.


----------



## EKLC (Apr 27, 2012)

If you're on a budget, make sure you take into account the expenses other than the tortoise itself. There's a lot of "gear" that you need to get to start with.


----------



## yoda3106 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have 3 Greeks and It only cost me 20euros


----------



## E27 (Apr 27, 2012)

EKLC said:


> If you're on a budget, make sure you take into account the expenses other than the tortoise itself. There's a lot of "gear" that you need to get to start with.


All of the accessories is actually the reason I want the cost of the tortoise to be lower. If I don't spend as much on the tortoise, I can spend more to spoil it. haha.





yoda3106 said:


> I have 3 Greeks and It only cost me 20euros


That's awesome. I wish I k ew the person you got yours from. That would save me quite a bit.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 27, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> A russian would be great and a greek would be great too but if I were you I would get an eastern hermanns.



2nd this!


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 27, 2012)

The Testudo species (including Russians and Greeks are pretty easy to care for). Before you decide, please take some time to read Tom's Beginner Mistakes thread


----------



## Baoh (Apr 27, 2012)

I usually like to recommend an Eastern Hermann's when these sorts of queries are posed. They have nice shell coloration, eat a mix of things readily, live well in temperate areas, generally stay on the smaller size, and I have had many with decent "personality" (if you can even call it that). I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely take a look at Toms beginner thread. Things can go very smoothly for first tortoise experience an they an also go very bad. There are always going to be great tortoises out there. If your on a budget I would make it a goal to get the proper necessities all purchased and set up then when your ready you can spend whatever you'd like on the perfect tortoise for that already set up enclosure with the correct items. Lighting, proper substrate, lighting, hide, thermostat, barometer, food plate, decorations like plants or rocks. Everything doesn't have to be from a pet store either. In fact most everything that works better for enclosures with the exception of lighting and calcium supplements is cheaper from other places. 

Good luck. 
Better to be prepared before you get an animal that relies on popes care.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm really happy to see you looking into and educating yourself beforehand. This will increase your chances of having a satisfying successful tortoise experience greatly. Also really happy to see you eliminating species that you know won't be right for you. I love sulcatas, but they are surely not the right species for everyone.

All the more common species; russians, greeks, hermanns, redfoot, leopards... they all cost right around the same ball park. It makes me very nervous when I see a new person fretting over $20-50 on the purchase price, or the shipping of a tortoise. Were talking about a living animal that should live for decades and at any time, for any number of reasons, could become sick or injured and require hundreds or even thousands in vet bills. If the cash flow is so tight that a few bucks one way or the other really matters that much I propose that you need to wait until your financial situation is better. I know it sucks to hear this, but its reality. Those expensive bulbs sometimes burn out. Equipment stops working (ZooMed Fogger, anyone?), gets dropped or broken. Food and supplements add up. Florescent bulbs have to be replaced every six months. Etc... Tortoise keeping is certainly not the most expensive pastime, but it does cost money. If someone doesn't have plenty of money to cover all the what ifs, as well as the purchase price and shipping of a common species, then I suggest waiting a while.


----------



## yoda3106 (Apr 27, 2012)

E27 said:


> All of the accessories is actually the reason I want the cost of the tortoise to be lower. If I don't spend as much on the tortoise, I can spend more to spoil it. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Or, you could have got 5 haha


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 27, 2012)

I got both of my tortoises as rescues(Russian and a Marginated). In both cases, the person who had to re-home their tortoise cared more about ensuring they would get good care than they did about being paid for the tortoise. Getting the tortoises wasn't cheap in either case though honestly because they both needed new enclosures, stands, lights, coir, decorations, basking tiles, cuttle bones, and probably other things I am not thinking of at the moment.


----------



## E27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Whoa a lot of responses. Um...the main cost thing is that since I'm only 19, I still have to rely on my parents for money, so that's where the financial thing comes from. If I can convince them to help me out, I'll be good. But you know. That's neither here nor there for right now.

I read the beginner's thread. I learned a whole lot and judging by a lot of the enclosure threads, I can build a cost-effective enclosure and mainly focus on heating lamps, etc. I mean...I know what I want for the future tortoise. And if I can ballpark a cost for a set-up, I know what goal I need with money. 

Anyway, @tortadise, see, the thing is that I don't really know any non-pet store alternatives around where I live. I'm pretty sure that all I've really got is the chain stores. Which isn't something I'm complaining about. If push comes to shove, I can have a Petsmart party. haha.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 28, 2012)

Check your local (and surrounding area's) Craigslists...tortoises do come up from time to time. Around here, they'll be mostly sulcatas and Russians, but others, too.


----------



## expo tort (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a western Hermann tortoise he is just great. A hermann is a good choice if your on a budget. Also they will eat spring mix, hay, and other things quiet readily. And as mentioned earlier they have great personalities.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 28, 2012)

In a sense, there is no such thing as a beginner turtle, since all terrestrial and aquatic chelonians call for some knowledge on the part of the keeper to maintain them properly.

Having said that, some tortoises are easier to keep than others. The first step is to think about the climate where you live. Looks like you live in Arkansas, which is in a humid, warm part of the country. Although turtles can adapt somewhat to new conditions, and although technology can help them do so, it's certainly easier, cheaper, less time-consuming, and a safer bet to get a tortoise that is native to a part of the world where the climate is similar to where you live (this is known as environmental matching).

Since you live in Arkansas, you could go with just about any _Testudo_ tortoise, except the Egyptian (_T. kleinmanni_), or Greeks from the southern Mediterranean (_T. graeca_ sspp.) , since these types tend to be more sensitive. This leaves you with the more robust Greek, Hermann, Russian, and Marginated species and subspecies. Of these, I would recommend either the Ibera Greek (_T. graeca ibera_) or the eastern Hermann (_T. hermanni boettgeri_), since these are native to southeastern Europe, where the climate is a bit like the southeastern US. Both of these subspecies are also quite robust, and tend to do well in captivity.


----------



## E27 (Apr 29, 2012)

How big do Hermann's get? One of the big perks of the Russian is its size. Also, how readily available are Hermann's? 

And I live in Northwest Arkansas so it gets a bit chillier here than in the regular Southeastern US.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 29, 2012)

E27 said:


> How big do Hermann's get? One of the big perks of the Russian is its size. Also, how readily available are Hermann's?
> 
> And I live in Northwest Arkansas so it gets a bit chillier here than in the regular Southeastern US.



Yeah, that's why I think the eastern Hermann would be best for you. They are native to countries like Croatia and Romania, which like Arkansas are humid, wooded places with cold winters.

None of the _Testudo_ species is particularly large. Females are larger than males in this genus. The marginated is the biggest, growing to about 14 inches long. Russians grow to about 8-10 inches. Hermanns and Greeks are about the same size, perhaps a bit bigger. The eastern Hermann (which is native to the countries mentioned above) can grow to 11 inches.

Russians, Greeks, and Hermanns are all pretty easy to find in the US. Russians are probably easiest, but you can still find Greeks and Hermanns from breeders who sell their animals at expos, professional websites, or forums like this one.


----------

